# Gaming-PC



## killerflip (14. Juli 2012)

Hallo 

Ich bin auf der Suche nach nem neuen Gaming-PC, da mein alter Laptop (Acer Aspire) nicht mehr so viel mitmacht.
Ich hab mich auch schon in einem anderen Forum beraten lassen, und sind nach ner Zeit dann auf folgende Konstellation gekommen:

CPU: Intel Core i5-2500K, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed (BX80623I52500K) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Mainboard: MSI Z77A-G43, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) (7758-010R) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Arbeitspeicher: Kingston ValueRAM DIMM 4GB PC3-10667U CL9 (DDR3-1333) (KVR1333D3N9/4G) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Grafikkarte: Sapphire Radeon HD 7850, 2GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort, lite retail (11200-00-20G) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Festplatte: Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST31000524AS) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Optische Laufwerke: LG Electronics GH22NS50 schwarz, SATA, bulk | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Gehäuse: Hier sind 10-15 Modelle bei denen ich mich noch nicht so richtig entscheiden konnte:
http://geizhals.at/de/511717http://geizhals.de/?cat=gehatx&sort...st=&xf=533_ohne+Netzteil~599_LC-Power~2516_20
Netzteil: Cougar A450 450W ATX 2.3 | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Monitor: Fehlt noch.
CPU-Kühler: Scythe Mine 2 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (SCMN-2000) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Insgesamt sollte alles zusammen (PC, Monitor, Tastatur und Betriebssystem), so um die 800€ kosten, ne Maus und Boxen hab ich.

Was ich mit dem Pc machen will:

-Zocken natürlich, BF3 sollte er auf ultra packen und mit Fraps aufnehmen können (da kanns aber auch weniger sein)
-Videos Rendern, wobei das eher weniger ein Problem sein dürfte, das kriegt meiner auch noch hin
-Surfen und Filme schauen und son Zeugs halt

Wie gesagt, er sollte BF3 auf Ultra packen, und den Rest (Risen, MW2, BO, usw.) dürfte er dann ja sowieso hinkriegen.

Also, was haltet ihr von der Konstellation oben? Was könnt ihr mir für einen Monitor empfehlen? Und was für ein Gehäuse? Und wo krieg ich das ganze dann am billigsten?

Falls ich noch was vergessen habe zu schreiben, erinnert mich einfach dran.^^

Danke schonmal 

Lg Flip

P.S.: Hier der Thread, wo die Konstellation oben zustande kam: Auf was muss ich achten?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (14. Juli 2012)

Der PC darf 800€ kosten inkl. alles und soll dabei auch noch BF3 auf ultra schaffen? Das ist sehr scwer realisierbar
da darfst du irgendwo ein paar Kompromisse eingehen.


----------



## True Monkey (14. Juli 2012)

Nicht schlecht ....ein Forum in der ein veralteter Prozzi empfohlen wird und gleichzeitig der P/L Kracher Xeon niedergemacht wird 

Dazu ein z77 MSI was nicht wirklich ein Burner ist 

CPU ....i5 3450  (durch drei Klicks im bios läuft der auf 3,7 ghz mit allen kernen )
Board ....giga z77 Ds3h 
Kühler ....Sella  reicht vollkommen für die CPU selbst mit den 3,7ghz (Cpu will dafür nur 1,1v)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Juli 2012)

Gehäuse von LC Grauen? Ich empfehle da mal das Xigmatek Asgard Pro.  Die Konfig ist aber wirklich sehr seltsam, erinnert eher an Runenwerfen. Nimm das was True vorgeschlagen hat


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (14. Juli 2012)

Vielleicht könnte man da er auch Videobearbeitung macht den hier als CPu nehmen Xeon ftw
Ja kein LCpOwer lieber ein Xigmatek asgard.
Um bf3 auf ultra zu spielen wäre ne 678/80 oder ne 7950/70 notwendi und allein diese würden dein Budget halbieren

Edit: F*** da war wohl wer schneller


----------



## Jeanboy (14. Juli 2012)

Bei einem *nicht K* Prozessor reicht das Mobo vollkommen: ASRock H77 Pro4/MVP, H77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## True Monkey (14. Juli 2012)

nööp ......auf einem z77 kann man auch den i5 3450 auf 3,7- 3,8 ghz mit allen Kernen takten


----------



## Jeanboy (14. Juli 2012)

True Monkey schrieb:


> nööp ......auf einem z77 kann man auch den i5 3450 auf 3,7- 3,8 ghz mit allen Kernen takten


 
Hatte vergessen zu schreiben, dass "mein" Mobo reichen würde, wenn er nicht übertakten will 
Wenn er OC'en will, dann natürlich deins. Ansonsten reicht ja ein H Modell


----------



## killerflip (14. Juli 2012)

Dacht ich mir schon dass mir hier was ganz anderes vorgschlagen wird. 

Da ich aber von Hardware keine Ahnung (bzw. nur wenig) hab, kann ich mit dem ganzen Fachgesimpel relativ wenig anfangen. :/

Wär echt nett, wenn jmd. von euch hier nochmal ne Auflistung machen könnte, was er mir Vorschlagen würde.

Mit Windows, Tastatur (die muss aber nicht teuer sein, ich wünsch mir zum Geburtstag oder so einfach ne gscheide), Monitor und halt den ganzen Komponenten sollte es höchstens so um die 900€ kosten. Kriegt man damit wirklich BF3 auf Ultra nicht gebacken? Das System soll sich auf jeden Fall nur aufs zocken "spezialisieren", das Rendern und Bearbeiten lassen wir mal aussen vor, das kann auch lange dauern (kanns ja über die Nacht machen oder während ich in der Schule bin).


----------



## killerflip (15. Juli 2012)

Ok, also ich versuch mal das rauszulesen was ich rauslesen kann. 

CPU: Intel Core i5-3450, 4x 3.10GHz, boxed (BX80637I53450) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Mainboard: http://geizhals.at/de/751144
Arbeitspeicher: Kingston ValueRAM DIMM 4GB PC3-10667U CL9 (DDR3-1333) (KVR1333D3N9/4G) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Grafikkarte: Sapphire Radeon HD 7850, 2GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort, lite retail (11200-00-20G) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Festplatte: Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST31000524AS) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Optische Laufwerke: LG Electronics GH22NS50 schwarz, SATA, bulk | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Netzteil: Cougar A450 450W ATX 2.3 | Geizhals.at Deutschland
CPU-Kühler: http://geizhals.at/de/601154
Gehäuse: Beim Xigmatek gibts nen Normales und nen Midi Tower, welchen meint ihr da?
Monitor: Da hab ich auch noch keinen, welchen würdet ihr da vorschlagen? Sollte durschnittlich groß sein, ich sitz sowieso nen halben Meter davor, und halt gut zum Zocken und Filme gucken geeignet sein.

Ohne Gehäuse und Monitor sind wir bisher bei ca. 665€, wie viel muss ich denn für Betriebssystem, Gehäuse und Monitor nochmal einplanen?


----------



## Softy (15. Juli 2012)

Monitor könntest du einen ASUS VS248H, 24" (90LME3101Q00041C) | Geizhals.at Deutschland nehmen.

Windows gibt es hier recht günstig: Windows 7 Home Premium - Deutsche Vollversion - 32-Bit/64-Bit - Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit/32-Bit DVD + Windows 7 Home Premium COA - SoftwareNochBilliger.de

Gehäuse könntest Du z.B. das hier nehmen: Xigmatek Asgard Pro (CCC-AE37BS-U02) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Wenn du übertakten willst, brauchst Du den i5-3570K. Falls nicht, reicht ein H77 oder B75-Board (z.B. Asrock B75 Pro3), der i5-3450 + boxed Kühler oder EKL Alpenföhn Sella oder Cooler Master Hyper TX3 Evo.


----------



## Leckrer (15. Juli 2012)

Gehäuse: 50-60€ --> Sharkoon T28?
Windows 7: 80-90€
Monitor: IPS (180€) TN (130-140€?)


----------



## killerflip (15. Juli 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Monitor könntest du einen ASUS VS248H, 24" (90LME3101Q00041C) | Geizhals.at Deutschland nehmen.
> 
> Windows gibt es hier recht günstig: Windows 7 Home Premium - Deutsche Vollversion - 32-Bit/64-Bit - Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit/32-Bit DVD + Windows 7 Home Premium COA - SoftwareNochBilliger.de
> 
> ...



Der Monitor gefällt mir ziemlich gut, wird genommen. 

50 Euro für Windows?? Wow, das ist echt nicht schlecht.

Was für Vor/Nachteile hat das übertakten denn? Also bis auf bessere Leistung halt das versteht sich von selbst.



Leckrer schrieb:


> Gehäuse: 50-60€ --> Sharkoon T28?
> Windows 7: 80-90€
> Monitor: IPS (180€) TN (130-140€?)



Das Gehäuse sieht ziemlich geil aus, passt da meine ganze Hardware rein?

Dann hätten wir jetzt:

CPU: Intel Core i5-3450, 4x 3.10GHz, boxed (BX80637I53450) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Mainboard: http://geizhals.at/de/751144
Arbeitspeicher: Kingston ValueRAM DIMM 4GB PC3-10667U CL9 (DDR3-1333) (KVR1333D3N9/4G) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Grafikkarte: Sapphire Radeon HD 7850, 2GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort, lite retail (11200-00-20G) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Festplatte: Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST31000524AS) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Optische Laufwerke: LG Electronics GH22NS50 schwarz, SATA, bulk | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Netzteil: Cougar A450 450W ATX 2.3 | Geizhals.at Deutschland
CPU-Kühler: http://geizhals.at/de/601154
Monitor: ASUS VS248H, 24" (90LME3101Q00041C) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Gehäuse: Sharkoon T28 blau mit Sichtfenster | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Betriebssystem: Windows 7 Home Premium - Deutsche Vollversion - 32-Bit/64-Bit - Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit/32-Bit DVD + Windows 7 Home Premium COA - SoftwareNochBilliger.de

Dann wärn wir insgesamt bei 930€, was auf jeden Fall passt, weil meine Eltern Betriebssystem und Monitor zahlen wollen. 

Würdet ihr das so kaufen? Also is alles kompitabel miteinander? Und welche Leistung bringt der PC ungefähr?


----------



## Softy (15. Juli 2012)

Nachteile vom Übertakten sind Garantieverlust, erhöhte Abwärme und Stromverbrauch. Vorteil ist, dass Du das System länger behalten kannst, weil Du eben Mehrleistung rausholen kannst, wenn es nötig sein wird.

Im Prinzip kannst Du es auch so lassen, denn der i5-3450 ist auf einem Z77 Board auch auf 3,7-3,8GHz übertaktbar. Aber ein kleinerer Kühler würde dann auch ausreichen.


----------



## Leckrer (15. Juli 2012)

Ins T28 passt deine Hardware locker rein.

Als Monitor, guck dir doch den Dell Ultrasharp u2312hm nochmal an....

Wenns schon die Eltern bezahlen


----------



## Softy (15. Juli 2012)

Für ein Gehäuse mit Sichtfenster würde sich ein Netzteil mit Kabelmanagment anbieten. Sieht einfach aufgeräumter aus 

be quiet! Pure Power CM 430W ATX 2.3 (L8-CM-430W/BN180) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## killerflip (15. Juli 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Nachteile vom Übertakten sind Garantieverlust, erhöhte Abwärme und Stromverbrauch. Vorteil ist, dass Du das System länger behalten kannst, weil Du eben Mehrleistung rausholen kannst, wenn es nötig sein wird.
> 
> Im Prinzip kannst Du es auch so lassen, denn der i5-3450 ist auf einem Z77 Board auch auf 3,7-3,8GHz übertaktbar. Aber ein kleinerer Kühler würde dann auch ausreichen.



Achso, also machts keinen Unterschied welche ich jetzt nehm oder? Wenn ich nen kleineren Kühler nehm, is der dann lauter als der jetzige? Und welchen empfiehlst du da?



Leckrer schrieb:


> Ins T28 passt deine Hardware locker rein.
> 
> Als Monitor, guck dir doch den Dell Ultrasharp u2312hm nochmal an....
> 
> Wenns schon die Eltern bezahlen



Naja, bis zu nem bestimmten Preis halt. 

Joa, wobei mir der Asus da optisch besser gefällt, und er hat en viermal so schnelle RS.



Softy schrieb:


> Für ein Gehäuse mit Sichtfenster würde sich ein Netzteil mit Kabelmanagment anbieten. Sieht einfach aufgeräumter aus
> 
> be quiet! Pure Power CM 430W ATX 2.3 (L8-CM-430W/BN180) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


 
Ok, kostet sowieso gleich viel.^^

Sonst ist aber alles kompatibel oder? Und wie siehts mitm Zusammenbau aus, kriegt man das alleine hin (mein Dad kennt sich einigermaßen aus, Mathematik und Physikprofessor), oder sollte man das machen lassen?


----------



## Softy (15. Juli 2012)

Du könntest einen Cooler Master Hyper TX3 EVO nehmen, der ist auf niedriger Drehzahl schon auch sehr leise.

Der i5-3570K ist mit einem guten Kühler schon bis ~4,5GHz übertakbar, beim i5-3450 ist bei ~3,8GHz Ende Gelände.

Die Herstellerangaben der Reaktionszeit sind nicht das Papier wert auf dem sie stehen, da sind nur  Tests und Reviews aussagekräftig. Denn der o.g. Dell ist auch voll spieletauglich, und hat durch das IPS Panel eine genauere Farbwiedergabe und Blickwinkelstabilität.

Der Zusammenbau ist nicht schwer, das schafft ihr schon. Anleitungen gibt es ja hier im Forum oder auf youtube (einfach mal "how to build a computer" oder so eingeben). Wer Lego Technik kann, kann auch Rechner zusammenbauen


----------



## Becks-Gold- (15. Juli 2012)

Nur 4Gb arbeitsspeicher? oder kauft er ihn 2mal?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (15. Juli 2012)

Becks-Gold- schrieb:


> Nur 4Gb arbeitsspeicher? oder kauft er ihn 2mal?


 
Würde ihm raten den dringend zweimal zu kaufen


----------



## killerflip (16. Juli 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Du könntest einen Cooler Master Hyper TX3 EVO nehmen, der ist auf niedriger Drehzahl schon auch sehr leise.
> 
> Der i5-3570K ist mit einem guten Kühler schon bis ~4,5GHz übertakbar, beim i5-3450 ist bei ~3,8GHz Ende Gelände.
> 
> ...



Mhm, bin mir echt unsicher, ob ich den i5-3570k oder den i5-3450 und dann den etwas günstigeren Lüfter nehmen soll. Ab wann machts denn Sinn zu übertakten und wie viel mehr Leistung bringt der teuerere dann?



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Würde ihm raten den dringend zweimal zu kaufen



Auch gut zu wissen, ist das dringend notwendig oder?


----------



## Leckrer (16. Juli 2012)

Nö...

Aber vom Preis her nimmt sich das 10€ oder so.

Nimm einfach 8gb Cosair Vengeance Low Profile und passt schon


----------



## Softy (16. Juli 2012)

killerflip schrieb:


> Mhm, bin mir echt unsicher, ob ich den i5-3570k oder den i5-3450 und dann den etwas günstigeren Lüfter nehmen soll. Ab wann machts denn Sinn zu übertakten und wie viel mehr Leistung bringt der teuerere dann?


 
Du kannst den Unterbau mit einem übertaktbaren System ggf. länger behalten, weil in ein paar Jahren eine neue schnellere Grafikkarte nicht so bald limitiert wird. Auf der anderen Seite gibt es in ein paar Jahren wieder schnellere CPU's, die auch einen übertakteten i5 locker in die Tasche stecken. Wenn Du also in ein paar Jahren eh aufrüsten willst, nimm das nicht übertaktbare System, wenn du den Unterbau möglichst lang behalten willst, das übertaktbare System.


----------



## killerflip (16. Juli 2012)

Leckrer schrieb:


> Nö...
> 
> Aber vom Preis her nimmt sich das 10€ oder so.
> 
> Nimm einfach 8gb Cosair Vengeance Low Profile und passt schon



Gut dann nehm ich die. Ich find da bloß sehr viele auf geizhals, kannst du vll. nen Link posten? Danke 



Softy schrieb:


> Du kannst den Unterbau mit einem übertaktbaren System ggf. länger behalten, weil in ein paar Jahren eine neue schnellere Grafikkarte nicht so bald limitiert wird. Auf der anderen Seite gibt es in ein paar Jahren wieder schnellere CPU's, die auch einen übertakteten i5 locker in die Tasche stecken. Wenn Du also in ein paar Jahren eh aufrüsten willst, nimm das nicht übertaktbare System, wenn du den Unterbau möglichst lang behalten willst, das übertaktbare System.


 
Okay, Ich glaube ich tendiere eher zu dem nur auf 3.8GHz übertaktbarem. Macht das denn momentan etwas von der Leistung aus oder kommts aufs selber hinaus?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Juli 2012)

Das wäre zb einer der passenden Module. Das mit der CPU mußt du und dein Geldbeutel entscheiden.


----------



## Softy (16. Juli 2012)

killerflip schrieb:


> Okay, Ich glaube ich tendiere eher zu dem nur auf 3.8GHz übertaktbarem. Macht das denn momentan etwas von der Leistung aus oder kommts aufs selber hinaus?



Im Moment reicht die CPU @ stock zum Spielen völlig aus


----------



## killerflip (17. Juli 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Das wäre zb einer der passenden Module. Das mit der CPU mußt du und dein Geldbeutel entscheiden.


 
Vielen Dank. 



Softy schrieb:


> Im Moment reicht die CPU @ stock zum Spielen völlig aus


 
Gut, dann wird die genommen. 

So, hier nochmal die Liste überarbeitet:


CPU: Intel Core i5-3450, 4x 3.10GHz, boxed (BX80637I53450) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Mainboard: http://geizhals.at/de/751144
Arbeitspeicher: http://geizhals.at/de/806418
Grafikkarte: Sapphire Radeon HD 7850, 2GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort, lite retail (11200-00-20G) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Festplatte: Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST31000524AS) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Optische Laufwerke: LG Electronics GH22NS50 schwarz, SATA, bulk | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Netzteil: http://geizhals.at/de/543132http://geizhals.at/de/679523
CPU-Kühler: http://geizhals.at/de/601268http://geizhals.at/de/684740
Monitor: ASUS VS248H, 24" (90LME3101Q00041C) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Gehäuse: Sharkoon T28 blau mit Sichtfenster | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Betriebssystem: Windows  7 Home Premium - Deutsche Vollversion - 32-Bit/64-Bit - Microsoft  Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit/32-Bit DVD + Windows 7 Home Premium COA -  SoftwareNochBilliger.de

Hab das Netzteil, den CPU-Kühler und den Arbeitsspeicher ausgetauscht.

Würdet ihr das so lassen?

Übrigens, vielen Dank für eure Hilfe, ohne euch wäre ich echt aufgeschmissen!


----------



## Softy (17. Juli 2012)

RAM würde ich 8GB mitnehmen:  Produktvergleich GeIL Dragon DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL11 (DDR3-1600) (GD38GB1600C11DC), G.Skill Sniper DIMM Kit 8GB PC3U-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3U-1600) (F3-12800CL9D-8GBSR2), Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (BL

Ansonsten sieht alles prima aus  Kannst Du so kaufen.

Dieser Brenner ist minimal schneller und leiser: http://geizhals.at/de/493157


----------



## killerflip (17. Juli 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> RAM würde ich 8GB mitnehmen:  Produktvergleich GeIL Dragon DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL11 (DDR3-1600) (GD38GB1600C11DC), G.Skill Sniper DIMM Kit 8GB PC3U-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3U-1600) (F3-12800CL9D-8GBSR2), Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (BL
> 
> Ansonsten sieht alles prima aus  Kannst Du so kaufen.
> 
> Dieser Brenner ist minimal schneller und leiser: LG Electronics GH24NS schwarz, SATA, bulk | Geizhals.at Deutschland



Oh, hab ich anscheindend vergessen auszutauschen, Dr Bakterius hat den noch vorgeschlagen: Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (CML8GX3M2A1333C9) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Gibts irgendwelche wichtigen Unterschiede zwischen den viern?

Gut, dann wird noch das Laufwerk und der Arbeitsspeicher ausgetauscht.


----------



## Softy (17. Juli 2012)

CL9 ist (minimalst) schneller als CL11. Beim RAM kannst Du einfach einen von den gannten nehmen, der bei dem Shop wo Du bestellen willst, am günstigsten ist.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (17. Juli 2012)

Bei den 4 vorgeschlagenen RAM's kannst du nach der Optik entscheiden. Die laufen alle Zuverlässig und nehmen sich nichts.


----------



## killerflip (17. Juli 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> CL9 ist (minimalst) schneller als CL11. Beim RAM kannst Du einfach einen von den gannten nehmen, der bei dem Shop wo Du bestellen willst, am günstigsten ist.



Ok sehr gut. Apropo Shop, gut dass du mich dran erinnerst.  Wo sollte ich die Teile am besten bestellen? Ich kenn mich da noch nicht aus, wo ises z.B. am günstigsten, wie siehts mit Garantie aus und welche Seite ist generell am besten und zuverlässigsten?

Ach ja, bevor ichs vergess, auf welchen Seiten kann man mit vielen Suchkriterien nach Tastaturen suchen?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (17. Juli 2012)

killerflip schrieb:


> Apropo Shop, gut dass du mich dran erinnerst.  Wo sollte ich die Teile am besten bestellen? Ich kenn mich da noch nicht aus, wo ises z.B. am günstigsten, wie siehts mit Garantie aus und welche Seite ist generell am besten und zuverlässigsten?


 
Ich würde bei hardwareversand bestellen. Günstig aber Zuverlässig.

Garantie gibt es bei jedem Shop, das ist gesetzlich festgelegt. Garantie kommt vom Hersteller, Gewährleistung der Garantie vom Shop.


----------



## killerflip (17. Juli 2012)

Ok, dann werd ich mich mal dran machen die da zusammenzusuchen. Wenn ich wieder mal Hilfe brauch meld ich mich hier nochmal. Danke für die Ratschläge, die ham mir echt weitergeholfen.


----------



## killerflip (18. Juli 2012)

Das Gehäuse und den CPU-Kühler hab ich nicht gefunden, gibts das da etwa nicht? Ansonsten wären hier die Teile:

CPU: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Intel Core i5-3450 Box, LGA1155
Mainboard: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - MSI Z77A-G43, Intel Z77, ATX, DDR3
Arbeitsspeicher: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 8GB-Kit Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz PC3-12800U CL9
Grafikkarte: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Sapphire Radeon HD 7850, 1GB GDDR5, lite retail
Festplatte: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 1TB, 32MB, ST31000528AS
Netzteil: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - be quiet! PURE POWER CM BQT L8-CM-430W
Monitor: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASUS VS248H
Laufwerk: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - LG GH24NS Retail schwarz
Betriebssystem: Windows 7 Home Premium - Deutsche Vollversion - 32-Bit/64-Bit - Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit/32-Bit DVD + Windows 7 Home Premium COA - SoftwareNochBilliger.de

Dann landen wir ohne Gehäuse und CPU-Kühler bei 930€. Soll ich die dann woanders bestellen oder gibts die vll auch bei Hardwareversand?


----------



## Softy (18. Juli 2012)

Das Sharkoon T28 gibt es leider nicht bei hardwareversand.de. 

Kühler: http://www1.hardwareversand.de/arti...74&agid=669&pvid=4nb9q2pje_h4sabf20&ref=13&lb oder hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Scythe Mine 2 CPU Cooler, für alle Sockel geeignet


----------



## Softy (18. Juli 2012)

Das Sharkoon T28 gibt es leider nicht bei hardwareversand.de. 

Kühler: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Cooler Master Hyper TX 3 EVO - Intel/AMD oder hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Scythe Mine 2 CPU Cooler, für alle Sockel geeignet

edit:
Doppelt hält besser  Sorry wg. Doppelpost, Forum laggy.


----------



## killerflip (18. Juli 2012)

Schade, wo sollte ichs dann am besten bestellen?

Kein Problem.^^

CPU: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Intel Core i5-3450 Box, LGA1155
Mainboard: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - MSI Z77A-G43, Intel Z77, ATX, DDR3
Arbeitsspeicher: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 8GB-Kit Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz PC3-12800U CL9
Grafikkarte: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Sapphire Radeon HD 7850, 1GB GDDR5, lite retail
Festplatte: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 1TB, 32MB, ST31000528AS
Netzteil: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - be quiet! PURE POWER CM BQT L8-CM-430W
Monitor: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASUS VS248H
Laufwerk: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - LG GH24NS Retail schwarz
Betriebssystem: Windows  7 Home Premium - Deutsche Vollversion - 32-Bit/64-Bit - Microsoft  Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit/32-Bit DVD + Windows 7 Home Premium COA -  SoftwareNochBilliger.de

CPU-Kühler: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Cooler Master Hyper TX 3 EVO - Intel/AMD
Tastatur: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Cherry G85-23100DE-2 eVolution Stream XT Keyboard - schwarz
Gehäuse: Sharkoon T28 blau mit Sichtfenster | Geizhals.at Deutschland (oder doch ne andere Seite)

Insgesamt: 1090,20€

So, das wär jetzt alles, hab ich damit euren Segen?


----------



## Softy (18. Juli 2012)

Sieht gut aus 

Du kannst ja mal bei mindfactory schauen, vielleicht haben die alles auf Lager und sind vllt. günstiger?

Wenn Du das Gehäuse separat bestellen willst: https://www.vibuonline.de/product_info.php?products_id=781017&pid=geizhals (ohne Versandkosten)

Ob die Tastatur was taugt:  Du kannst Dir mal die Microsoft Sidewinder X4 anschauen.


----------



## killerflip (18. Juli 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus
> 
> Du kannst ja mal bei mindfactory schauen, vielleicht haben die alles auf Lager und sind vllt. günstiger?
> 
> ...


 
Sehr gut. 

Hab geschaut, auch da gibts ein paar Komponenten wieder nicht, aber im Endeffekt würde man so 10€ sparen glaub ich und das lohnt sich jetzt nicht wirklich.

Gut, dann bestell ich das Gehäuse noch da und den Rest wie ich soben gepostet hab.

Joa die passt schon, sieht schlicht aus, hat gute Testberichte und ist günstig..

So, das wärs dann, vielen Dank für eure Hilfe ich meld mich glaub ich nochmal wenn ich ihn hab...und nochmal vielen Dank!


----------



## Softy (18. Juli 2012)

killerflip schrieb:


> So, das wärs dann, vielen Dank für eure Hilfe ich meld mich *glaub ich* nochmal wenn ich ihn hab...und nochmal vielen Dank!



Das "glaub ich" will ich jetzt mal überlesen haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Viel Spaß mit dem neuen Knecht, und auch beim Basteln


----------



## killerflip (23. Juli 2012)

Okay, wir sind jetzt relativ kurz vorm bestellen, mein Dad wollte mit mir alles nochmal durchgehn, und ich hab auch nochmal ein paar Tests über die Grafikkarte gelesen. Sollte ich nicht doch lieber die mit 2 GB nehmen? Und schafft mein PC dann Battlefield 3 überhaupt? Weil bei dem Test von PCGamesHardware (wars glaub ich), stand, dass die mit 2GB BF3 mit 28-30 Frames schafft...


----------



## Threshold (23. Juli 2012)

Wenn die 2GB Karte nur ein paar Euro mehr kostet würde ich das Geld investieren.


----------



## killerflip (23. Juli 2012)

Mhm okay und schafft das BF3 überhaupt ruckelfrei? Hier nämlich anscheindend nicht:
Radeon HD 7870 GHz-Edition und HD 7850 im Test: Schnell und sparsam dank 28 nm? - Seite 2
Oder wurde das auf Ultra getestet? Werd aus den Angaben da noch nicht ganz schlau...


----------



## Threshold (23. Juli 2012)

PCGH testet immer in Maximum.
Nimmst du statt Ultra High Setting und statt 16x AF nur 4x AF siehst du kaum bis gar keinen Unterschied bist aber 40% schneller mit der Grafikkarte.


----------



## InvisibleMilch (23. Juli 2012)

und was fürn unterschied da ist! und eigentlich ist es sinnlos das AF zu reduzieren da es praktisch keine Leistung kostet


----------



## Threshold (23. Juli 2012)

InvisibleMilch schrieb:


> und was fürn unterschied da ist! und eigentlich ist es sinnlos das AF zu reduzieren da es praktisch keine Leistung kostet


 
Ausprobieren. Bildoptimierungen kosten immer Leistung.


----------



## killerflip (23. Juli 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> PCGH testet immer in Maximum.
> Nimmst du statt Ultra High Setting und statt 16x AF nur 4x AF siehst du kaum bis gar keinen Unterschied bist aber 40% schneller mit der Grafikkarte.


 
Ah gut danke, das beruhigt mich. 

Also komm ich mit der Konfiguration bei BF3 mit Hohen Grafikeinstellungen trotzdem auf spielbare FPS-Zahlen oder? Gut, dann bleibt jetzt nur noch eine Frage, welche von den beiden?

http://www2.hardwareversand.de/2048+MB/57699/Sapphire+HD+7850+2GB+GDDR5+PCI-Express.article
http://www2.hardwareversand.de/2048+MB/57696/Sapphire+HD+7850+OC+2GB+GDDR5+PCI-Express.article


----------



## Threshold (23. Juli 2012)

Spar dir den Aufpreis für die OC Version. Die ist sowieso nicht lieferbar. Nimm also die, die lieferbar ist.


----------



## killerflip (29. Juli 2012)

So, mein Vater hat sich jetzt nochmal hingesetzt und n bisschen gegooglet, und mir vorgeschlagen, statt der hd 7850 die hd 6870 zu nehmen. Nach einigen Tests hat die bloß 5 bis 10 Prozent weniger Leistung und kostet 80€ weniger...ist es sinnvoll die zu ersetzten? Wo sind die Unterschiede zwischen den beiden, bzw. wie viel besser is die 7850?

Und dann noch zum Netzteil, er findet 50 Euro dafür übertrieben, wo ist denn der Unterschied zwischen den 30€ und den 50€ Netzteilen? Bei den Angaben hab ich keine großen Unterschiede feststellen können...

Danke schonmal für die Antworten.


----------



## Softy (29. Juli 2012)

Wie kommt er auf 5-10%? 

Es sind eher 20%: Test: AMD Radeon HD 7870 und HD 7850 (Seite 5) - ComputerBase

Am Netzteil solltet Ihr als allerallerletztes sparen, ist immerhin die wichtigste Komponente im Rechner. Wenn man ein Billignetzteil ohne ausreichende Schutzschaltungen hat, kann es im schlimmsten Fall weitere Komponenten im Rechner beschädigen, wenn es abraucht.

Minimal würde ich ein Cougar A400 oder Rasurbo Real&Power 450 kaufen (beim Rasurbo auf das "Real" achten, die anderen (Gaming&Power und so) sind absoluter Scheiß).


----------



## Leckrer (29. Juli 2012)

Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Spar dir den Aufpreis für die OC Version. Die ist sowieso nicht lieferbar. Nimm also die, die lieferbar ist.



Ich hab die normale bestellt und die OC erhalten o_O 

Cooler Fail finde ich


----------



## killerflip (29. Juli 2012)

Radeon HD 6870 vs Radeon HD 7850 – Performance Comparison Benchmarks @ Hardware Compare

Hier sinds 5 bis 14. Mhm also ich tendiere auch eher zur 7850, aber wie begründe ich das meinem Dad gegenüber?

Wie viel kosten die dann?


----------



## Softy (29. Juli 2012)

Das sind ja nur theoretische Werte, das einzige was aussagekräftig ist, sind Vergleiche und Spielebenchmarks.

Wieviel kostet was dann?


----------



## killerflip (29. Juli 2012)

Ok gut dann zeig ich ihm einfach den andern Link danke. 

Die andern Netzteile...bzw. wie viel man da höchstens noch sparen sollte...


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (29. Juli 2012)

Sind diese zu teuer?

Produktvergleich be quiet! Pure Power CM 430W ATX 2.3 (L8-CM-430W/BN180), Cougar A400 400W ATX 2.3, Cougar A450 450W ATX 2.3 | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## killerflip (29. Juli 2012)

DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Sind diese zu teuer?
> 
> Produktvergleich be quiet! Pure Power CM 430W ATX 2.3 (L8-CM-430W/BN180), Cougar A400 400W ATX 2.3, Cougar A450 450W ATX 2.3 | Geizhals.at Deutschland


 
Naja die kosten alle genauso viel wie mein jetziges. Aber ich denke das passt schon, ob man jetzt 50 oder 30 zahlt macht auch keinen Unterschied mehr bei so viel Geld.^^


----------



## Jeanboy (29. Juli 2012)

Der unterschied ist die Qualität der Netzteile...

Bei vielen billgen (~30 Euro) fehlen Schutzmechanismen, sind die Lötstellen, genutzte Materialien nicht so gut, ist die Effizienz auch nicht die beste usw.

Bei den Marken Netzteilen hast du eine bessere Qualität (Schutz, Lötstellen, Effizienz, genutzte Materialien) und oft auch eine längere Garantiezeit


Lieber 20 Euro mehr ausgeben als einen neuen PC oder gar das ganze Haus wegen Brandfall neu kaufen zu müssen


----------



## Softy (29. Juli 2012)

Wie gesagt, am Netzteil sparen ist , sondern ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## killerflip (29. Juli 2012)

Ok danke euch, jetzt muss ich meinen Dad nur noch überreden.


----------



## Jeanboy (29. Juli 2012)

Also der Preis/Leistungs *KNALLER* wäre das Ding: 

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/screenshots/medium/2012/04/hantol_700W_.jpeg

(Hier eine kurze Beschreibung dazu: China-Böller: Hantol Silent 700 Watt mit Fake-PFC aus Zement)


Damit solltest du ihn überzeugen können


----------



## killerflip (16. August 2012)

Also, die Teile sind alle da (bis auf Graka und Gehäuse, die müssten aber auch morgen oder übermorgen ankommen. Zusammengebaut wird erst am Samstag, weil mein Dad da wiederkommt. Ein Kumpel hat mir aber erzählt, dass ich zum Zusammenbauen noch sehr viel Zeugs brauche, unter anderem auch so eine "Gleitflüssigkeit" oder sowas und irgendwelche Adapter.  

Also was brauche ich zum Zusammenbauen alles, bis auf die Komponenten natürlich?^^ Und was sollte ich beachten?

Und nochwas, ich bekomme den Monitor ja erst zu Weihnachten, und mein Dad hat mir n altes 4:3 Teil aus der Arbeit mitgebracht. Gibt es denn irgendwo auch gebrauchte Monitore (logischerweise kein 4:3), die gebraucht unter 50€ kosten? Ich denke ihr könnt mir da mehr Tipps geben, als wenn ich sowas google.

Danke schonmal,

Lg Flip


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (16. August 2012)

Du benötigst einen Schraubendreher.


----------



## Threshold (16. August 2012)

Gebrauchte Monitore für 50€ bekommst du sicher. Aber dann meist in 22 Zoll mit 1680x1050 Pixel.
Schau doch mal bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen vorbei.


----------



## Jeanboy (17. August 2012)

Er meint mit Gleichtgel bestimmt Wärmeleitpaste, diese ist dabei.


Normalerweise sollte ein kleiner und ein großer Schraubendreher und vor allem viel Geduld reichen


----------



## killerflip (18. August 2012)

DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Du benötigst einen Schraubendreher.


 
Ok, das hätt ich auch noch hingekriegt. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Gebrauchte Monitore für 50€ bekommst du sicher. Aber dann meist in 22 Zoll mit 1680x1050 Pixel.
> Schau doch mal bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen vorbei.



Ok, danke, mal schaun ob ich was find.



Jeanboy schrieb:


> Er meint mit Gleichtgel bestimmt Wärmeleitpaste, diese ist dabei.
> 
> 
> Normalerweise sollte ein kleiner und ein großer Schraubendreher und vor allem viel Geduld reichen



Ja genau die mein ich.  Bei mir heisst sie Thermopaste, was aber das gleiche sein dürfte...

Ok gut, gleich gehts los.


----------



## killerflip (19. August 2012)

Also wir ham ihn jetzt komplett zusammengebaut, allerdings gibt es ein kleines Problem. Wir kommen nur ins Bios, bzw. der Bildschirm reagiert nur auf den PC wenn die Grafikkarte draussen ist. Ohne die Grafikkarte läuft alles. Unsere Vermutung ist jetzt, dass wir entweder die Grafikkarte vom Prozessor oder vom Mainboard deaktivieren müssen. Wie machen wir das? Und an was liegt es eurer Meinung nach? Und hat mein Mainboard überhaupt ne eigene Graka?

Danke schonmal


----------



## Threshold (19. August 2012)

Die IGP brauchst du nicht zu deaktivieren. 
die Grafik ist nicht im Mainboard sondern in der CPU.
Hast du alles korrekt angeschlossen?
Startet der Rechner mit der Grafikkarte gar nicht?
Startet der Rechner mit der IGP normal und kannst du da Windows normal installieren?


----------



## killerflip (19. August 2012)

Korrekt angeschlossen ist alles, der PC startet mit der Grafikkarte, aber es wird kein Bild angezeigt und der Bildschirm fährt wieder in den Ruhemodus. Mit IGP kommen wir ins Bios. Windows ham wir noch nicht installiert, solln wir das davor noch machen?


----------



## Threshold (19. August 2012)

Wenn du mit der IGP ins Bios kommst schau mal nach welche Einstellung der VGA Adapter hat. Der sollte auf PCIe stehen.
Wenn du erst mit der IGP gestartest bist und die GraKa noch nicht drin hattest und keine Bios Default Daten beim ersten Start geladen hast kann es sein dass das Bios den VGA Adapter automatisch auf IGP gestellt hat.


----------



## killerflip (19. August 2012)

Wo kann ich das nachschaun?
Also es war so, wir ham erst mit der Graka versucht zu starten, aber erst ohne sind wir das erste mal ins Bios gekommen. Und wir haben deshalb den Monitor auch ohne Adapter angeschlossen, also am Mainboard (wir ham noch nen alten Monitor ohne HDMI). Den Adapter haben wir nur benutzt als wir ihn an der Graka angeschlossen haben, aber da hats ja nicht funktioniert.

Also soll ich im Bios auf PCIe stellen, den Pc ausschalten, Graka einbaun und wieder mit Graka und Adapter starten oder wie?


----------



## Threshold (19. August 2012)

Du nutzt die IGP und gehst in Bios. Dort schaust du ob der VGA Adapter auf PCIe gestellt ist. Wenn er das ist, ist schon alles getan.
Den Monitor würde ich erst mal über DVI ansteuern.


----------



## killerflip (19. August 2012)

Wo schaut man das nach?

Oder muss man den Grafikkartentreiber vorher installieren? Also ich hab jez Win 7 installiert, was genau muss ich in welcher Reihenfolge jetzt machen? Graka is noch ausgebaut..


----------



## Threshold (19. August 2012)

Im Bios hast du die Einstellung des VGA Adapters. Wo genau musst du schauen mein board hat das halt nicht.
Den kannst du einstellen. PCIe ist Standard. So sollte er stehen. Wenn nicht stell ihn darauf ein.
Dann Bios speichern und PC ausschalten. Grafikkarte rein und PC starten. Monitor natürlich an die GraKa anschließen.


----------



## True Monkey (19. August 2012)

killerflip schrieb:


> Also wir ham ihn jetzt komplett zusammengebaut, allerdings gibt es ein kleines Problem. Wir kommen nur ins Bios, bzw. der Bildschirm reagiert nur auf den PC wenn die Grafikkarte draussen ist. Ohne die Grafikkarte läuft alles. Unsere Vermutung ist jetzt, dass wir entweder die Grafikkarte vom Prozessor oder vom Mainboard deaktivieren müssen. Wie machen wir das? Und an was liegt es eurer Meinung nach? Und hat mein Mainboard überhaupt ne eigene Graka?
> 
> Danke schonmal


 
hi 

ich kenne dein Prob ....und vllt auch die ursache und die lösung dafür

Nimm mal dein CPU Kühler herunter , klapp den So Bügel hoch und dann fasss mit einen Finger mittig auf die CPU und wackel mal im rahmen diese hin und her.

Dann bau alles wieder zusammen und teste nochmal 

Warum das ganze ?
Ganz einfach 
Es kann sein abhängig davon von welcher seite du die CPU in den So gelegt hast ein paar Pins sich nicht richtig ausgerichtet haben und deshalb der Pci-e nicht richtig anbindet.
Wahrscheinlich nur mit x4 (einen Nvidia würde so auch starten aber keine AMD)

Durch das rütteln ohne druck des Bügels können sich die pins richtig ausrichten und dann startet die karte auch


----------



## Threshold (19. August 2012)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Warum das ganze ?
> Ganz einfach
> Es kann sein abhängig davon von welcher seite du die CPU in den So gelegt hast ein paar Pins sich nicht richtig ausgerichtet haben und deshalb der Pci-e nicht richtig anbindet.
> Wahrscheinlich nur mit x4 (einen Nvidia würde so auch starten aber keine AMD)


 
Kenne ich bisher noch nicht. Interessanter Ansatz.
Hast du da Erfahrungswerte?


----------



## killerflip (19. August 2012)

True Monkey schrieb:


> hi
> 
> ich kenne dein Prob ....und vllt auch die ursache und die lösung dafür
> 
> ...



Ok danke, probiere ich dann mal nachdem ich das mit dem umstellen probiert hab.



Threshold schrieb:


> Im Bios hast du die Einstellung des VGA Adapters. Wo genau musst du schauen mein board hat das halt nicht.
> Den kannst du einstellen. PCIe ist Standard. So sollte er stehen. Wenn nicht stell ihn darauf ein.
> Dann Bios speichern und PC ausschalten. Grafikkarte rein und PC starten. Monitor natürlich an die GraKa anschließen.



Ich finds iwie nich. :/ Hier steht PCIE GEN3 - Disabled, soll ich das vll umstellen?

EDIT: Ok, hab jetzt alles ausprobiert, PCIE GEN3 auf Enabled gestellt, Grafikkarte rein, Monitor bei der Graka eingesteckt, die Lüfter sind wieder angegangen, aber der Monitor nicht. Genau das selbe als ich dann die Graka drin gelassen hab und den Monitor wieder beim Mainboard eingesteckt hab, die Graka scheint das ganze zu verhindern, sobald die drinnen ist erkennt der Monitor nix mehr.

Win 7 Professional und die Treiber sind installiert.

Ich weiss echt nich mehr was ich machen soll...ich probier nachher nochmal die Variante mit dem Prozessor, mal schaun ob das geht. Und ich weiss auch nicht ob das was ich da umgestellt hab wirklich das richtige war.^^ Und wo kann man das Bios nochmal auf Default zurücksetzten?


----------



## True Monkey (19. August 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Kenne ich bisher noch nicht. Interessanter Ansatz.
> Hast du da Erfahrungswerte?


 

jepp .....habe mich letztens die ganze nacht damit verbracht warum eine AMD Karte auf meinen Asus Gene v im ersten slot nicht starten wollte.
im zweiten slot lief sie aber in dem mit nur x8 da der mehr nicht kann (zum benchen nicht gerade geeignet)

Eine nvidia dagegen startete aber im ersten slot aber im Bios sowie bei GPU-z konnte ich sehen das sie nur mit x4 angebunden war.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Daraufhin habe ich alles erdenkliche probiert um sie richtig zu laufen zu bekommen ....Bios Update,slot gereinigt mit alkohol und all so ein zeug

Erst als ich die CPU herausgenommen habe und wieder erneut einsetzte gabe es einen unterschied .....x2 


Dann habe ich das gemacht was ich oben beschrieben habe und siehe da x16 und die AMD hat ganz normal gestartet

edit: Im bios kannst du einfach die default settings laden


----------



## Threshold (19. August 2012)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Dann habe ich das gemacht was ich oben beschrieben habe und siehe da x16 und die AMD hat ganz normal gestartet


 
Höre ich echt zum ersten Mal. 
Aber vielleicht wirst du auch langsam alt und kannst keine CPUs mehr in die Sockel setzen.  

Ich habe dein Bios nicht im Kopf aber das mit dem VGA Adapter sollte in der Register Karte Advanced im Bios zu finden sein.
Steck dir Grafikkarte doch mal in den zweiten PCIe 16x Slot.


----------



## killerflip (19. August 2012)

Dass es im Advanced Bereich ist weiss ich, aber ab da weiss ich nicht mehr weiter. :/ Ach ja, in der Bedienungsanleitung der Graka stand, ich soll alle VGA Karten die davor schon im PC sind deaktivieren...

Im Moment haben wir sie im 3.0-er Slot, davor hatten wir sie im anderen (dann wahrscheinlich 2.0), aber da gings auch nicht.


----------



## Threshold (19. August 2012)

Dann musst du suchen. Normaler Weise ist es nicht so weit versteckt.


----------



## True Monkey (19. August 2012)

Nööp 

Wie soll ich das den gemacht haben das meine 680er im ersten slot mit x4 läuft (das kann man nicht im Bios einstellen und einen x16er slot der elektrisch nur mit x4 angebunden ist hat das Board nicht )

Ich kann das ganze sogar reprodozieren ....CPU raus ....wieder rein und mit ein wenig Glück /Pech bindet sie wieder nur mit x2/x4/x8 oder mit x16 an 
und AMD Karten starten nur wenn sie mindestens mit x8 angebunden sind.
Bindet sie also nur mit x4 an bleibt der Monitor schwarz 


ich werde nicht so langsam alt ....ich bin das schon 

edit. falls du suchst wo man auf gene 3 im bios umstellt ...sytem agent Configuration/NB PCIe Configuration (asus)


----------



## killerflip (19. August 2012)

True Monkeys vorschlag hat auch nicht geklappt...der Monitor reagiert weiterhin nicht. Ich hab bei meinem Mainboard die PCI Anschlüsse PCI1-PCI3 (die sind schwarz), PCI_E2 und E4, die sind genauso lang und blau und PCI_E1 und E3, die sind viel kürzer und schwarz. Im Moment haben wirs im PCI_E2, im E4 hatten wir die Graka auch schon. Gehört die vll in PCI1-PCI3?


----------



## True Monkey (19. August 2012)

Welches board hast du denn ?


----------



## killerflip (19. August 2012)

MSI ZH77A-G43 und ne ATI Radeon 7850 2GB OC.


----------



## True Monkey (19. August 2012)

Ok .....steck mal die graka in den oberen blauen slot und häng den Monitor direkt ans Board.

so sollte er doch starten bzw du kommst ins Bios 
Dann schau mal unter PCIe Configuration wie die Karte anfgebunden ist 

Gibt es im bios keine Anzeige dafür (kenne das bios des boards jetzt nicht genau) starte windows und schau mal im Gerätemanager ob da die karte erkannt wird


----------



## Rosigatton (19. August 2012)

Also ich würde die Graka in den PCIe Slot stecken, der am nächsten zur CPU ist.

Den meint True ja auch .


----------



## killerflip (19. August 2012)

Die Graka is schon im oberen, und im näheren Slot zur CPU, aber ich kann da ja nichts machen (PC startet zwar, ich kann mich sogar bei Windows "einloggen", aber eben nix sehn).


----------



## True Monkey (19. August 2012)

Muß ich das jetzt verstehen ? ....In Windows einloggen 

Also du bekommst auch keine Bildausgabe wenn die Graka im slot steckt und du den monitor direkt ans board hängst ?


----------



## killerflip (19. August 2012)

Naja also ich höre den Sound dass Windows gestartet ist, dann geb ich mein Passwort ein und ich hab den Sound gehört, dass ich mich angemeldet hab.

Jap genau.


----------



## target2804 (19. August 2012)

Kanns evt sein dass das Kabel n bruch hat? Is wohl die einfachste Variante die man austesten kann.

Oder dass einfach der anschluss im
Eimer ist? Nur ne Idee


----------



## killerflip (19. August 2012)

Bringt es vll was wenn ich im Geräte Manager die VGA Standart Grafikkarte deaktiviere?

Und wie krieg ich sie dann wieder zum laufen falls es mit der anderen nicht funktioniert?


----------



## True Monkey (19. August 2012)

killerflip schrieb:


> Jap genau.


 

Dann würde ich sagen die graka ist nicht in Ordnung ...kannst du die zur sicherheit in einen anderen sys testen bzw hättest du noch einen andere da um gegenzutesten ?


----------



## killerflip (19. August 2012)

Leider nicht. Ich kann ne andere Graka beschaffen, aber das is auch schon alles. :/ Sicher dass die Graka kaputt ist? Kann ich das einschicken?


----------



## True Monkey (19. August 2012)

Absolut sicher bin ich natürlich nicht.
Normalerweise solltest du aber ein Bild bekommen über den Boardausgang egal ob eine graka drin ist oder nicht.

ich habe mir gerade dein handbuch zum board gezogen und schau mal ob ich was finde.

da du ja schon was im bios verändert hast mach mal zwischenzeitlich einen bios reset steck dann die graka in den obersten slot und den moni an das board dran (zur sicherheit nochmal )

ich schau derweil mal


----------



## killerflip (19. August 2012)

Ok danke dass du dich so bemühst mir zu helfen, bin echt am verzweifeln. 

Ich schau mal ob ich überhaupt finde wie ichs resette.

EDIT: ok, ist resettet. Ich hab hier nochwas gefunden, und zwar: Fortsetzung durch PCI-E-Gerät, und das ist standarthaft ausgestellt. Ist aber auch nich wirklich wichtig oder?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (19. August 2012)

Die Batterie rausnehmen, 1 Minute warten und wieder hineinsetzen.


----------



## killerflip (19. August 2012)

DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Die Batterie rausnehmen, 1 Minute warten und wieder hineinsetzen.


 
Resetet man so nicht das ganze Board und nicht nur das Bios?


----------



## True Monkey (19. August 2012)

> Fortsetzung durch PCI-E-Gerät, und das ist standarthaft ausgestellt. Ist aber auch nich wirklich wichtig oder?


 
hmm teste einfach mal was passiert wenn du das aktivierst.

zu deinem Handbuch .....das ist ja mager was da zu deinem bios drinsteht 
Ziemlich oberflächlich und kaum was aufgeführt 

ich habe mir aber gerade das multi language gezogen zieh aber gerade noch mal das nur in Englisch (vllt ist das ja ausführlicher)


----------



## killerflip (19. August 2012)

Genauso wie immer, wird nix angezeigt mit der Graka drin.

Okay cool danke!


----------



## True Monkey (19. August 2012)

also zwei sachen habe ich gefunden ...



> PCI Subsystem Settings
> Press <Enter> to enter the sub-menu.
> PCIE GEN3​This item is used to enable/ disable the PCIe generation 3 support.


 
das auf enable 



> Integrated Graphics Configuration
> Press <Enter> to enter the sub-menu.
> Initiate Graphic Adapter
> Choose which adapter you wish to make the primary option
> ...


 
und das auf Peg stellen 

wenn es dann nicht funzt denke ich ist die graka nicht in Ordnung den was anderes was von bedeutung wäre finde ich nicht im handbuch

Edit : deine Karte hat aber schon PCIe 3.0 oder ? ansonsten gen 3 auf disable
Edit: bei einer einzelnen karte muss diese auch im obersten slot sein

Edit :



> Fortsetzung durch PCI-E-Gerät, und das ist standarthaft ausgestellt. Ist aber auch nich wirklich wichtig oder?


 
das bezieht sich auf den aufwach Modus also irrelevant


----------



## killerflip (19. August 2012)

Das untere war standartmäßig so eingestellt, das obere hab ich umgestellt, aber hat immer noch nich geklappt.

Ich bin dann jez mal weg, mich macht das Teil echt fertig...

Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe und Bemühungen, vielleicht finden du oder ich ja noch eine Lösung.


----------



## True Monkey (19. August 2012)

Ich glaube ich habe gestern bei uns im shop noch so ein board liegen sehen 
Wenn ich dazu komme teste ich das morgen mal schnell habe allerdings nur eine 7770er zur verfügung 

Was mir aber noch einfällt was du morgen mal machen könntest wäre die CPU noch mal aus den sockel nehmen und kontrollieren ob alle pins in Ordnung sind (Wichtig dabei sind die in der unteren linken ecke)


----------



## killerflip (20. August 2012)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich habe gestern bei uns im shop noch so ein board liegen sehen
> Wenn ich dazu komme teste ich das morgen mal schnell habe allerdings nur eine 7770er zur verfügung
> 
> Was mir aber noch einfällt was du morgen mal machen könntest wäre die CPU noch mal aus den sockel nehmen und kontrollieren ob alle pins in Ordnung sind (Wichtig dabei sind die in der unteren linken ecke)


 
Na da bin ich mal gespannt aufs Ergebnis, danke!

Linkere Untere Ecke von wo?


----------



## target2804 (20. August 2012)

Da wo das kleine Dreieck dran ist  
Oder wenn du das Board so hinlegst, dass die Ausgänge links sind. Also im Prinzip so wie es im pc verbaut ist.


----------



## killerflip (20. August 2012)

Omg ich habs hingekriegt! Die Lösung war so simpel...anscheinden hat die Graka ein Problem mit DVI, auf jeden Fall hab ich den PC grade unten an den TV angeschlossen, per HDMI natürlich, und er hat gestartet! Dann Treiber installiert und er lief auch schon über meine Radeon. Liegt also einfach daran dass die Graka anscheindend HDMI braucht...

Ich danke euch allen für eure Mühe, ohne euch hätte ich wahrscheinlich schon aufgegeben und die Graka eingesendet...

Muss ich jetzt noch irgendwas installieren? Ich hau gleich noch Win7 64 bit drauf (bisher is nur die 32 Bit Version installiert), aber ich hab hier auch noch andere CDs rumliegen, eine war beim prozessor dabei. Was muss ich denn jetzt noch installieren?


----------



## Jeanboy (20. August 2012)

killerflip schrieb:


> Omg ich habs hingekriegt! Die Lösung war so simpel...anscheinden hat die Graka ein Problem mit DVI, auf jeden Fall hab ich den PC grade unten an den TV angeschlossen, per HDMI natürlich, und er hat gestartet! Dann Treiber installiert und er lief auch schon über meine Radeon. Liegt also einfach daran dass die Graka anscheindend HDMI braucht...
> 
> Ich danke euch allen für eure Mühe, ohne euch hätte ich wahrscheinlich schon aufgegeben und die Graka eingesendet...
> 
> Muss ich jetzt noch irgendwas installieren? Ich hau gleich noch Win7 64 bit drauf (bisher is nur die 32 Bit Version installiert), aber ich hab hier auch noch andere CDs rumliegen, eine war beim prozessor dabei. Was muss ich denn jetzt noch installieren?



Die war nicht beim Prozessor dabei... Sondern beim Mainboard 

Du öffnest den Gerätemanager und guckst, was alles nicht erkannt wird.
Dann lädst du von dieser CD die Treiber dafür runter


----------



## Rosigatton (20. August 2012)

Würde eher direkt vom Mainboardhersteller die Treiber saugen, weil die auf der CD durchaus schon veraltet sein könnten .


----------



## killerflip (20. August 2012)

Jeanboy schrieb:


> Die war nicht beim Prozessor dabei... Sondern beim Mainboard
> 
> Du öffnest den Gerätemanager und guckst, was alles nicht erkannt wird.
> Dann lädst du von dieser CD die Treiber dafür runter


 
Stimmt ja, hab ich auch vorhin gemerkt. Aber hab auf die Schnelle nur "Intel" gelesen, das hat mich...verwirrt. 

Hab jetzt aber wieder mal ein Problem, und zwar hab ich bis jetzt Win 7 Professional 32 bit drauf, und will mir jetzt Win 7 64 Bit holn (habs mir auf ne CD gebrannt, den Key bekomme ich die Tage von meinem Dad), allerdings krieg ich beim starten vom Setup folgende Meldung:

Dieser Installationsdatenträger ist nicht mir Ihrer Windows-Version kompatibel...blablabla.

Hab schon gegooglet, aber ich hab nich gefunden wie ich die 32 Bit Version komplett runterkrieg, hab da auch noch keine Erfahrung (das erste mal dass ich überhaupt n Betriebssystem installier). Was muss ich machen um die 32 Bit Version komplett wegzukriegen?


----------



## killerflip (20. August 2012)

Die Windows Hilfeseite führt mich auch nur die ganze Zeit im Kreis herum...ich krieg einfach nich raus wie ich mein Windows komplett deinstalliere.


----------



## gluecksbaeR (20. August 2012)

Ganz normal rein die CD > Reboot und von CD Starten, in den dann benutzt du NICHT die Upgrade funktion sondern Installierst das System neu. In den Partitionierungseinstellungen kannst du gepflegt deine Platte nach deinen Wünschen Formatieren, am besten ist die Reihenfolge: 1.) Alle Löschen, sodass nur ein Datenträger angezeigt wird 2.) Neu Erstellen so wie du das magst, z.b 100GB Windows, 200 GB wo du deine Filme und Musik draufpackst und 200 GB für Programme, wie du was wo installierst ist egal im Endeffekt, nur Windows muss auf die Primäre, sprich die die du als erstes Erstellst. Denk dran du musst dort in 1000 Schritten rechnen sprich 1GB=1024 MB. Dann Formatierst du unten über den Reiter nochmal die Primär Partition für Windoof und bügelst es dadrauf > Ende der geschichte!

Hoffe ich konnt dir weiterhelfen 

Gruß Robin

So siehts übrigends aus mit der Neuinstallation:
http://i.computer-bild.de/imgs/2/4/...tallation-Option-745x555-44fcd58ca2a52b08.jpg
http://i.computer-bild.de/imgs/2/4/...lation-Partition-360x268-33bd349a1f998ac1.jpg < Das sind die Laufwerksoptionen unten auf Erweitert


----------



## killerflip (20. August 2012)

Jaja, aber soweit komm ich ja gar nich erst, schon wenn ich auf das Symbol im Computer Doppelklicke kommt diese Meldung.

EDIT: Hab mal neugestartet und F11 gedrückt. Muss ich eins davon nehmen?^^

EDIT2: Ich hab da 5 Auswahlmöglichkeiten:

UEFI Integrierte EFI-Shell
SATA2:HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH24Ns90
SATA1:ST31000524AS
UEFI: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH24Ns90
Setup öffnen


----------



## Jeanboy (20. August 2012)

Leg die CD ein und starte deinen PC neu 

Du sollst rebooten und nicht iwo rumklicken, wenn Windows offen ist 

Du musst das CD Laufwerk an erste Stelle des Bootvorgangs machen, dann geht es. Wähl mal das 2. aus


----------



## killerflip (20. August 2012)

Haha verdammt.  Ok habs hingekriegt, bin grade bei der Auswahl zwischen Benutzerdefiniert und Upgrade...Benutzerdefiniert soll ich nehmen oder?

EDIT: Hab jetzt die gleiche Partition genommen wie vorher bei der 32 bit Version, war richtig so oder?

Und wenns installiert hat, soll ich dann Mainboard und Grakatreiber installieren? Oder is MoBo Treiber nicht zwingend?


----------



## Jeanboy (20. August 2012)

killerflip schrieb:


> Haha verdammt.  Ok habs hingekriegt, bin grade bei der Auswahl zwischen Benutzerdefiniert und Upgrade...Benutzerdefiniert soll ich nehmen oder?


 
haben wir ja schon gesagt... (Benutzerdefiniert)


----------



## killerflip (20. August 2012)

Ok dann hab ichs richtig gemacht.  Oh Gott geht das langsam -.- Ich will endlich zocken! 

Ach ja, was für ein Virensystem empfehlt ihr mir? Ich werd mir ja Kaspersky haben, aber für den Anfang bräucht ich erstma was kostenloses...Avira vll? Mit McAffee hab ich nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht...


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (20. August 2012)

Kaspersky ist Mist, Avira auch.

Avast! ist gut.


----------



## killerflip (20. August 2012)

Ok ich les mir mal ein paar Meinungen durch, mal schaun. Was gibts sonst noch für kostenlose Antivir Programme die ihr mir empfehlen könnt?


----------



## Jeanboy (20. August 2012)

killerflip schrieb:


> Ok ich les mir mal ein paar Meinungen durch, mal schaun. Was gibts sonst noch für kostenlose Antivir Programme die ihr mir empfehlen könnt?


 
Das beste kostenlose Antiviren System liest gerade meine Worte durch  


Spaß beiseite... Nimm dir doch einfach die Testversion von Kaspersky, bis du 'n Key hast... 

http://www.chip.de/downloads/Kaspersky-Internet-Security-2012_19513695.html


----------



## killerflip (20. August 2012)

Naja ich bin am zweifeln ob ich mir wirklich Kaspersky holen soll, hab nämlich grad einige negative Kommentare darüber gelesen...


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (20. August 2012)

Wie gesagt, Kaspersky ist überhaupt nichts.


----------



## Threshold (20. August 2012)

killerflip schrieb:


> Ok ich les mir mal ein paar Meinungen durch, mal schaun. Was gibts sonst noch für kostenlose Antivir Programme die ihr mir empfehlen könnt?


 
Avast ist gut, gratis und ausreichend. Mehr brauchst du nicht.


----------



## killerflip (20. August 2012)

Ok danke.  Ich hab jetzt den Grakatreiber installiert, und jetzt auch den MoBo Treiber. Der sagt mir ich soll mein System rebooten. Was genau muss ich jetzt machen?

Sorry wenn die Frage vll. dumm klingt, aber ich hab wirklich kaum Ahnung, wie ihr ja schon lange gemerkt habt.^^


----------



## killerflip (20. August 2012)

Ok ich glaub es hieß einfach neustarten...


----------



## Threshold (20. August 2012)

killerflip schrieb:


> Ok ich glaub es hieß einfach neustarten...


 
So ist es.


----------



## killerflip (20. August 2012)

So, hab jetzt die wichtigsten Sachen (Firefox, Skype, Steam) installiert, und auch schon n bisschen gezockt..einfach hammer wie flüssig alles läuft! 
Auch hier nochmal vielen Dank an alle die mir hier geholfen haben! Wirklich ein Klasse Forum mit netten Leuten hier!

Hab aber wieder eine (wenn auch nich so wichtige) Frage. Bei meinem Laptop hatte ich immer ein paar sehr praktische FN Funktionen. Zum einen wäre da FN + die Pfeiltasten, um die Lautstärke zu verändern. Ich hab auf dem Display dann auch immer sone coole Anzeige gehabt. Zum anderen (auch die wichtigere) wäre da die Funktion den Monitor mit FN + F6, einfach auszumachen. Also schwarz im Prinzip. War einerseits recht praktisch wenn die Eltern etwas nich unbedingt sehen sollten, und zum anderen weil ich den Bildschirm immer auf die Weise ausgemacht habe wenn ich mal für ein paar Minuten vom PC weg war, bzw. wenn ich ihn angelassen hab um z.B. etwas zu downloaden über die Nacht.

Gibt es Softwares für solche Funktionen? Bzw. vll. sogar Windows Funktionen? Muss auf jeden Fall auch während Games funktionieren.


----------



## drebbin (21. August 2012)

Was die Eltern nicht sehen sollten...
Was das wohl sein wird


----------



## Chu (21. August 2012)

Kommt drauf an wie schnell dein Bildschirm dunkel sein sollte, wenn deine Eltern hineinkommen. Ich nehme jetzt mal an das hat nichts mit irgendwelchen überbrutalen Games zu tun?? 😉

Anyway - wenn du mal für eine Stunde weg musst, dann kannst du auch den Energiesparmodus mal einschalten. Den findest du dort wo du den Pc herunterfahren kannst...dann musst du nur schnell die maus bewegen und du hast gleich wieder den desktop vor dir.
Wenn du was am herunterladen bis - ich geh davon aus, dass das auch keine games sind 😉 - dann kannst du auch einfach deinen bildschirm per "Knopf" ausschalten.

Als Antivirusprogrm kannst du auch mal AVG anschauen, falls es den noch gibt. Den fand ich früher am effizientisten und hat genügen Schutz geboten.


----------



## killerflip (21. August 2012)

Chu schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an wie schnell dein Bildschirm dunkel sein sollte, wenn deine Eltern hineinkommen. Ich nehme jetzt mal an das hat nichts mit irgendwelchen überbrutalen Games zu tun??
> 
> Anyway - wenn du mal für eine Stunde weg musst, dann kannst du auch den Energiesparmodus mal einschalten. Den findest du dort wo du den Pc herunterfahren kannst...dann musst du nur schnell die maus bewegen und du hast gleich wieder den desktop vor dir.
> Wenn du was am herunterladen bis - ich geh davon aus, dass das auch keine games sind  - dann kannst du auch einfach deinen bildschirm per "Knopf" ausschalten.
> ...



Überbrutal is übertrieben. 

Ok, wenn ich im Energiesparmodus bin, und die Maus bewege, bin ich dann im Anmeldefenster oder? Ist das sowas wie das zuklappen beim Laptop?
Nich nur runterladen..das jetzt eher nur am Anfang wenn ich alles installieren muss, auch Videos rendern, etc. Wenn ich den Bildschirm per Knopf komplett ausschalte, läuft dann der PC weiter? Und wenn ich ihn dann wieder anmache, bin ich dann wieder bei der Anmeldeseite oder einfach da wo ich davor halt war?

Virenprogramm hab ich schon eins gefunden aber trotzdem danke.


----------



## Softy (21. August 2012)

Einfach die Windows-Taste + L drücken. Dann ist der Rechner gesperrt und kann nur durch die Passworteingabe wieder benutzt werden.


----------



## Timsu (21. August 2012)

Wenn du den Bildschirm ausschaltest, arbeitet der PC im Hintergrund ganz normal weiter.


----------



## jeamal (21. August 2012)

Zum Thema AntiVirus, kann ich dir Microsoft Security Essentials empfehlen!
Ist auf das nötigste beschränkt, bietet ausreichend Schutz und ist sehr Ressourcen schonend. Damit wirste nicht mit Werbung zugeflamed wie z.B. bei AVG und co.

Habe schon sehr viele AntiViren Programme getestet, doch das find ich bis jetzt am angenehmsten.

Gruß


----------



## Legacyy (21. August 2012)

Microsoft Security 
Dann lieber Avast


----------



## Chu (21. August 2012)

Also betreffend Energiespamodus solltest Du einfach mal testen. Rechter Pfeil neben dem Herunterfahren-Button
Ja es ist eigentlich das selbe wie wenn Du beim notebook den Deckel schliesst 

Hey alter probier diese sachen einfach aus. Einfach mal auf den Knopf beim Bildschrim drücken - das Haus wird schon nicht gleich explodieren - hoffentlich...
und JA der PC arbeitet so logischerweise normal weiter. Wenn es Dir hingegen darum geht, dass niemand unbeaufsichtigt an deinen PC geht, würde ich den Tip von Softy befolgen.


----------



## killerflip (21. August 2012)

Ok danke, ich hab dann jetzt glaube ich genug Möglichkeiten um den PC zu sperren oder den Bildschirm auszumachen.


----------



## Softy (21. August 2012)

Du kannst auch einfach den Fi-Schalter im Sicherungskasten umlegen


----------



## Chu (21. August 2012)

Auch könntest Du dir Windows auf folgende SSD installieren. Der rote Knopf wird dafür sorgen, dass niemand erkennen kann, wo du gerade herumsurft oder welche Games du dir da reingezogen hast... 

Neue SSD-Platte mit Selbstzerstörungsknopf lässt Daten buchstäblich in Rauch aufgehen


----------



## killerflip (21. August 2012)

Das brauch ich!


----------



## jeamal (21. August 2012)

Legacyy schrieb:
			
		

> Microsoft Security
> Dann lieber Avast



Was ist an Essentials verkehrt?  
Dann sollte ich wohl auch zu Avast wechseln,  wenn das besser ist.  

Grüße


----------



## Threshold (21. August 2012)

jeamal schrieb:


> Was ist an Essentials verkehrt?



Es ist schlicht schlechter als Avast.


----------



## killerflip (7. Dezember 2012)

Joa da bin ich mal wieder 

Weihnachten steht vor der Tür und ich sollte mir solangsam mal nen Monitor aussuchen...

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASUS VS248H

Den habt ihr mir ja vorgeschlagen, und der passt auch ziemlich gut von der Größe her, und ist auch ziemlich günstig.

Und genau dazu hab ich ne Frage...was haben Monitore von gleicher Größe und größerem Preis mehr oder besser als der hier? Wo liegen hier die Nachteile?

Danke schonmal  Lg Flip


----------



## Softy (7. Dezember 2012)

Der Asus VS248H ist ein guter Zocker-Monitor 

Alternativ ein Monitor mit IPS-Panel (höhere Blickwinkelstabilität, knalligere Farben, etwas langsamer, aber trotzdem voll spieletauglich): Produktvergleich LG Electronics Flatron IPS235P, 23", LG Electronics Flatron IPS237L, 23", Dell UltraSharp U2312HM schwarz, 23", ASUS PA238Q, 23" (90LME4150T00081C) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## target2804 (7. Dezember 2012)

Wenns nur zum zocken ist, nimm den Asus. An meinem kleinen PC hängt der auch! tolles teil!


----------



## killerflip (7. Dezember 2012)

Welchen Asus, den den Softy vorgeschlagen hat? Oder den den ich gepostet hab?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (7. Dezember 2012)

Den Asus VS248H, über den Softy auch nur gutes geschrieben hat. Target hat ihn ja auch als gut befunden


----------



## killerflip (7. Dezember 2012)

Ok danke, werd mir dann den wünschen 

Ne Webcam bräuchte ich auch noch, hat da jemand nen vorschlag?

Kenn mich mit denen noch nicht so aus, aber sollte schon recht gute Quali sein, weiss nich wie das mit den Mikros is aber wär auch praktisch


----------



## Softy (7. Dezember 2012)

Es gibt den Asus Monitor auch mit integrierter Webcam: ASUS - Display- ASUS VK248H

Ich weiß aber nicht, ob die was taugt


----------



## Westcoast (8. Dezember 2012)

webcam ist Logitech C525 HD Webcam geil: http://www.amazon.de/Logitech-960-0...XF9K/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1354921537&sr=8-4
man kann damit auch gespräche führen und highdefinition übertragung.


----------



## target2804 (8. Dezember 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Es gibt den Asus Monitor auch mit integrierter Webcam: ASUS - Display- ASUS VK248H
> 
> Ich weiß aber nicht, ob die was taugt


 sieht auf den ersten blick genauso aus wie der andere, nur mit dem Webcam feature. die Bezeichnung, die ja fast gleich ist würde auch für meine argumentation sprechen^^ sicher bin ich aber nicht.


----------



## Softy (8. Dezember 2012)

Es wäre mit der integrierten Webcam zumindest etwas weniger Kabelsalat. Und für das klassische facebook-duckface Bild oder Video wird sie schon ausreichen


----------



## killerflip (8. Dezember 2012)

Joa sieht doch ganz gut aus, und integriert is natürlich wirklich besser 

Haha ne muss nur hin und wieder mal für Chatroulette mit n paar Kumpels ausreichen 

So, das wärs dann erstmal wieder, vielen Dank euch allen hier, ich kann mich wirklich vollkommen auf das Forum verlassen wenns um sowas geht


----------



## Softy (8. Dezember 2012)

Viel Spaß mit dem neuen Monitor  Und berichte mal, wie sich die Webcam so schlägt.


----------



## Heumond (9. Dezember 2012)

Ohhh man, habe mir mal den fred durchgelesen und würde gerne so hard facepalmen. Es sollte eine Funktion geben Themen zu Kommentieren ohne eben diesen vollzuspammen, sowas wie Kommentare zum aufklappen.
Ich konnte mich nicht zurückhalten, sorry.

Nicht wissen was reboot bedeutet, aber nächtlang render und zocken wollen. Kauf dir einen Bildschirm mit Knopf zum ausschalten dann sehen deine Eltern auch nichts.


----------

